# Ju jitsu help



## stevenfantastic (Dec 28, 2008)

I need some advice i am thinking about joining this club.

http://www.ellesport.plus.com/

Anyone think its any good or has heard anything about it?

Ideally want to learn some ju jitsu for street defence and maybe some ground fighting too.

Cheers


----------



## jarrod (Dec 28, 2008)

i don't know anything about that particular club or that style of jujitsu, but if you want self-defense any club you join should include a healthy dose of free-sparring.  check it out & see if you like it.  if the techniques seem good but there is little or no sparring, think about cross-training at a judo club.  judo & jujitsu are complimentary, & can usually be trained simultaneously by a beginner without any problems.  

best of luck,

jf


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 28, 2008)

Always make sure that you watch a couple of classes and talk to the instructors.  You'll learn alot about the school just by watching.  Most schools will offer a trial period so you can see if it's what you're looking for.
Best of luck.

David


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 28, 2008)

Basically what everyone has said. See if you can take a class or two for free. This way you can take a test drive.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2008)

I didn't see anything worrisome on the web site...check it out!


----------



## stevenfantastic (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys, im gonna give it a blast in Jan. May also do once a week judo too.  Looking forward to it all


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2008)

Make sure you try a class or two before joining.


----------

